# Phoenix Gold XS2500 Repair.



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I picked this one up in "as is/for parts" condition. I was surprised that someone has already been inside and did a very ****ty repair job. They left specks of solder everywhere and looks like they solder everything from the top (what a lazy ****, lol).


I went ahead and removed all the power supply mosfets and the outputs, checked the gate resistors. I left the rectifiers as they where good.


I replace the original power supply fets with more robust fets (IRFZ48) which handle a bit more current and a bit higher voltage for more reliability. Removed the old heat sink compound and applied new thermal compound, I also lubricated the pots and switches. 


Tested and now working as it should. Sweet. I also picked up another XS2500 that had issues with the RCA jacks, found out the middle pin was sliding out when inserting the RCA's. This is an easy fix, so I wont even bother starting a thread for it. Pics below.

Before repairs, clearly someone has been inside.


















After removal of all mosfets in both the power supply and the outputs.









































New fets installed.


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

What are the other mosfets/transistors for that were not removed? Sorry Im sort of a noob.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

The rectifiers. Most mosfets will start with irf .


----------

